# Баян для маленьких детей



## serpodub (17 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте, очень нуждаюсь в совете. С сентября месяца в класс приходит несколько учеников баянистов. Встаёт вопрос для родителей поиска инструмента для занятий дома. В школе есть "Юпитер" маленький. Естественно, домой такой на год-два никто не купит, цены тоже подросли. Этюды, Огоньки пока великоваты. Есть ли у нас какое наследие с советских времён б/у по размеру 1/2? Какие модели? Везде только тёрки, в основном нахожу. Заранее всем спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (18 Июн 2016)

Был такой неплохой детский баян "Выбор",но их выпустили так мало,что многие об этом баяне даже не слышали.Были ещё детские  "Юность","Руслан",на 60 басов,но с ними тоже дело не лучше обстоит,очень небольшим  количеством были они выпущены.


----------



## serpodub (18 Июн 2016)

Спасибо, попробую глянуть. Может где что и найдётся. Получается, что совсем больше вариантов нет, более распространённых? Может зарубежного производства но древних годов? Очень боюсь, что из-за отсутствия инструмента, родители сделают выбор в пользу аккордеона. Тогда класс баяна совсем зачахнет. Тоже неплохо, конечно, и аккордеонисты нужны, но печально дела у баяна.


----------



## VladimirL (18 Июн 2016)

Честно говоря, я ожидал, пока отпишется Юрий Викторович,
т.к. у него бывают очень интересные предложения по части
музыкальных инструментов. Но если на текущий момент ему
нечем вас порадовать, то поинтересуюсь вашим мнением о
следующих позициях:

Баян "Озорник" 37х60-II Шуя Вес: 5,2 кг Габариты (мм): 325х180х320
Баян Тула 40х60-I(I)(БН-42)  Вес: 4,2 кг  Габариты (мм): 350х180х325

Цены в розничных магазинах на оба в районе около 30 + / -  3 на новые.
Не Юпитер конечно, но всё же...


----------



## VikVlDem (18 Июн 2016)

VladimirL писал:


> поинтересуюсь вашим мнением о
> следующих позициях:
> 
> Баян Тула 40х60-I(I)(БН-42)  Вес: 4,2 кг  Габариты (мм): 350х180х325


У нас в школе есть такой баян Тула. Вполне подходит для обучения. Нравится и мальчику, который играет, и другие дети интересуются, подходят посмотреть, попробовать. Если для занятий дома, то вообще хорошо. Моему ученику для дома мы нашли баян Малыш (белорусский, старенький, без септаккордов даже он). На два года его хватило (начал мальчик в 6 лет). Сейчас дадим ему другой для занятий дома. А в школе будет ещё год или два на такой Туле играть.


----------



## serpodub (18 Июн 2016)

Тула, замечательно бы для начала, но дорого. Я понимаю, что хочется играть на хорошем инструменте, но очень маленький процент родителей купят такой на первых порах. Уже имелся опыт общения с родителями. Они ещё только начинают, ещё не знают, как у их чада пойдут успехи. С такой долей неопределённости раскидываться деньгами не спешат. Тем более продать потом проблематично. Сохранность 100%, а за дорого не возьмут или возьмут такое же новое с фабрики. Тут либо родители должны быть изначально сильно замотивированы, либо богатые "до безобразия", что не жалко. Аккордеоны 1/2 проще найти за маленькую цену. Это их привлекает. Переубедить меркантилизм сложно. У нас в школе есть, для примера, класс синтезатора. Родители покупают инструменты для детей по 50 - 70 т.р., но этот инструмент используется не год - два, а все 7 лет подряд, и продать проще, если что.


----------



## VikVlDem (18 Июн 2016)

serpodub (18.06.2016, 21:48) писал:


> Тула, замечательно бы для начала, но дорого. Я понимаю, что хочется играть на хорошем инструменте, но очень маленький процент родителей купят такой на первых порах.


У нас такие же проблемы. Потому и сложно начать учить баянистов. Половинок аккордеонов много в СССР сделано было. Они, в основном, и выручают. А Тулу - половинку я давно уже смотрю б/у, чтобы в школу купить подешевле ещё одну, но пока ни разу не видел.


----------



## serpodub (18 Июн 2016)

Проблемы у всех одинаковы. Тулы б/у может лет через 10 и появятся, но массово их сейчас не покупают, найти будет сложно. У меня 1 ученик в прошлом году из богатых купил сей инструмент. Родители купили. А он лентяй оказался редкостный. Инструмент стоит он к нему почти не касается, играет только на уроках. Родители не заставляют дома... почему? Мне не понятно. Отучится ещё год-другой, и может будет продавать. Самому купить что-ли и давать для занятий способным? Другой из бедной семьи нашёл рухлядь за 1 т.р. годов 50х, если не старше. Без инициалов. С виду гармошка, но внутри баян, всё как положено. Звук отвратный, механика, эргономика и говорить нечего, а старается, занимается. Уже три раза обогнал по сложности пьес первого лентяя. Играет музыкально.


----------



## ya_rus (19 Июн 2016)

Пока начальное музыкальное образование не станет Государственной заботой, удачи не видать. А этого никогда не случиться. Общеобразовательные школы в большой неразберихе, а тут ещё им музыку подавай! Это мнение чиновников. Всё держится на энтузиазме и отсутствии нормальных инструментов.


----------



## serpodub (19 Июн 2016)

Кажется тема немного в сторону вильнула. У нас в школе очень хорошие инструменты, новые и баянчики и аккордеончики, и фортепиано, синтезаторы, ударные... администрация старается, изыскивает средства приобретает. Только нет возможности приобрести столько, чтобы детям на дом выдавать. В школе всё супер, дома играть не на чем. За дорого родители не возьмут. Я в своё время начинал прямо с тёрки, но это было в 90 х г.г. Тогда ничего не покупалось, что нашли на чердаке тем и пользовались. Я действительно не совсем ориентируюсь в детских моделях. Не знаю что выпускалось в ссср, белоруссии... может немецкие есть хоть кнопочные аккордеоны соответствующего размера, пусть звук будет не баянный. Пережить можно. Зато дети получат возможность хоть на чём-то тренироваться дома с нормальной посадкой, отрабатывать технику, на худой конец. Всё остальное уже на школьных инструментах. Если кто, что ещё знает - подсказывайте.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (19 Июн 2016)

ya_rus (19.06.2016, 04:08) писал:


> Пока начальное музыкальное образование не станет Государственной заботой, удачи не видать. А этого никогда не случиться. Общеобразовательные школы в большой неразберихе, а тут ещё им музыку подавай! Это мнение чиновников. Всё держится на энтузиазме и отсутствии нормальных инструментов.


 Судя по всему - да. Была уже тема, посвящённая этому вопросу. Сказали - "неформат" - http://www.goldaccordion.com/other/1230-tak-byt-ili-ne-byt-bayanu-na-shhelkunchik
e.html


----------

